# What Brainless White Would Stay in South Africa?



## Death Angel

Your family will DIE!

Unless you're prepared to exterminate the black population, that'll be your fate and the fate of your wife and children.

Get the hell out, or prepare to WIN a civil/race war.

White South Africans face genocide, ‘We are cutting the throat of whiteness’


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Some just won't believe it.  They didn't in Zimbabwe.


----------



## Death Angel

White's, coloreds and Indians need to join forces and be willing to drive the blacks out of white South Africa.  SOMEBODY is going to win. Too many examples teach us what happens when these beasts are allowed to rule.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

They are already dying....South Africa is doomed


----------



## Death Angel

Well, they have to drop the idea of "coexistence." Black rule means white genocide.

White's could win a civil war if they are willing to WIN and not try to coexist with the enemies among them.


----------



## JGalt

South Africa: Nuke the entire country from orbit--it’s the only way to be sure...


----------



## Rambunctious

In two years they will be begging the white farmers to return...


----------



## koshergrl

Death Angel said:


> Your family will DIE!
> 
> Unless you're prepared to exterminate the black population, that'll be your fate and the fate of your wife and children.
> 
> Get the hell out, or prepare to WIN a civil/race war.
> 
> White South Africans face genocide, ‘We are cutting the throat of whiteness’


There have been whites in S. Africa for generations..where are they supposed to go?


----------



## JGalt

Rambunctious said:


> In two years they will be begging the white farmers to return...



Just like Rhodesia. After they ran off the white farmers, they figured out that nobody knew how to grow food.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

koshergrl said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your family will DIE!
> 
> Unless you're prepared to exterminate the black population, that'll be your fate and the fate of your wife and children.
> 
> Get the hell out, or prepare to WIN a civil/race war.
> 
> White South Africans face genocide, ‘We are cutting the throat of whiteness’
> 
> 
> 
> There have been whites in S. Africa for generations..where are they supposed to go?
Click to expand...


There is a petition circulating to allow them to come here as refugees


----------



## DigitalDrifter

For starters they are going to confiscate all land owned by white people.


----------



## Death Angel

koshergrl said:


> There have been whites in S. Africa for generations..where are they supposed to go?


I'm suggesting FIGHTING to WIN.

But those who wish to leave are TRUE REFUGEES. They should be welcome HERE.


----------



## Death Angel

JGalt said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> In two years they will be begging the white farmers to return...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Rhodesia. After they ran off the white farmers, they figured out that nobody knew how to grow food.
Click to expand...

Let them starve. They will be just like Haiti without the whites.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Thousands are asking Trump to let white South Africans come to U.S. as refugees, after vote to force them off land


----------



## otto105

Rambunctious said:


> In two years they will be begging the white farmers to return...




Nobody is going to invite you white bunch of fuckups to do anything.


----------



## Death Angel

Some think (I am one of them) the blacks are intentionally trying to provoke a civil war so they have an excuse to exterminate the whites. This could backfire on the blacks if the whites are motivated to resist their own genocide.


----------



## Death Angel

otto105 said:


> Nobody is going to invite you white bunch of fuckups to do anything.


Except beg the White world to send them food and money and medical care.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Death Angel said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is going to invite you white bunch of fuckups to do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Except beg the White world to send them food and money and medical care.
Click to expand...


Ten years of black rule and South Africa will look like Detroit


----------



## otto105

SassyIrishLass said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is going to invite you white bunch of fuckups to do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Except beg the White world to send them food and money and medical care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ten years of black rule and South Africa will look like Detroit
Click to expand...


Why? Is the auto industry moving to Mexico?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

otto105 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is going to invite you white bunch of fuckups to do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Except beg the White world to send them food and money and medical care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ten years of black rule and South Africa will look like Detroit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Is the auto industry moving to Mexico?
Click to expand...


I take it you're too stupid to realize Detroit is a shit hole?


----------



## Rambunctious

otto105 said:


> Nobody is going to invite you white bunch of fuckups to do anything.


I don't know otto... I make one mean pinto bean pie...


----------



## otto105

SassyIrishLass said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is going to invite you white bunch of fuckups to do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Except beg the White world to send them food and money and medical care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ten years of black rule and South Africa will look like Detroit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Is the auto industry moving to Mexico?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it you're too stupid to realize Detroit is a shit hole?
Click to expand...


I just take it that you're just stupid.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

otto105 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is going to invite you white bunch of fuckups to do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Except beg the White world to send them food and money and medical care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ten years of black rule and South Africa will look like Detroit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Is the auto industry moving to Mexico?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it you're too stupid to realize Detroit is a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just take it that you're just stupid.
Click to expand...


Ah...another troll who is incapble of staying on topic.

Read the rules, troll.


----------



## Rambunctious

otto105 said:


> I just take it that you're just stupid.


And I take it that you are a race conscious bigot...


----------



## otto105

SassyIrishLass said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except beg the White world to send them food and money and medical care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years of black rule and South Africa will look like Detroit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Is the auto industry moving to Mexico?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it you're too stupid to realize Detroit is a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just take it that you're just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...another troll who is incapble of staying on topic.
> 
> Read the rules, troll.
Click to expand...



I did, we're discussing brainless whites.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

otto105 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years of black rule and South Africa will look like Detroit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Is the auto industry moving to Mexico?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it you're too stupid to realize Detroit is a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just take it that you're just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...another troll who is incapble of staying on topic.
> 
> Read the rules, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did, we're discussing brainless whites.
Click to expand...


Another one off to ignore.


----------



## otto105

SassyIrishLass said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Is the auto industry moving to Mexico?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you're too stupid to realize Detroit is a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just take it that you're just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...another troll who is incapble of staying on topic.
> 
> Read the rules, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did, we're discussing brainless whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another one off to ignore.
Click to expand...



Run away little boy.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Death Angel said:


> Some think (I am one of them) the blacks are intentionally trying to provoke a civil war so they have an excuse to exterminate the whites. This could backfire on the blacks if the whites are motivated to resist their own genocide.



This can only backfire on the racist South African government if people of good will of ALL races unite to defeat that marxist regime.

There are plenty of blacks who do not want Marxism ruling in their country, ally with them and bring the government down if need be, but dont presume that all blacks are the enemy or you will unite them all against you.

Most black people everywhere just want to live in a peaceful prosperous country and not take stolen goods from anyone.


----------



## JimBowie1958

SassyIrishLass said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Is the auto industry moving to Mexico?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you're too stupid to realize Detroit is a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just take it that you're just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...another troll who is incapble of staying on topic.
> 
> Read the rules, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did, we're discussing brainless whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another one off to ignore.
Click to expand...


otto is otterly clueless, lol


----------



## JimBowie1958

Rambunctious said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just take it that you're just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> And I take it that you are a race conscious bigot...
Click to expand...

I take it that you two are having difficulties, lol


----------



## Rambunctious

JimBowie1958 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just take it that you're just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> And I take it that you are a race conscious bigot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it that you two are having difficulties, lol
Click to expand...

HE HATE ME...lol


----------



## Death Angel

JimBowie1958 said:


> There are plenty of blacks who do not want Marxism ruling in their country, ally with them and bring the government down if need be, but dont presume that all blacks are the enemy or you will unite them all against you.
> 
> Most black people everywhere just want to live in a peaceful prosperous country and not take stolen goods from anyone


Multiculturalism fails EVERYWHERE it's been tried. South Africa is on the path to GENOCIDE. It will go the way of Haiti. It is suicidal and naive to think things will be different for them.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Death Angel said:


> Your family will DIE!
> 
> Unless you're prepared to exterminate the black population, that'll be your fate and the fate of your wife and children.
> 
> Get the hell out, or prepare to WIN a civil/race war.
> 
> White South Africans face genocide, ‘We are cutting the throat of whiteness’



Have you ever been to South Africa? 

Probably not. 

In the US there are those who stir up racial hatred too, they're not all the country.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Death Angel said:


> [
> Multiculturalism fails EVERYWHERE it's been tried. South Africa is on the path to GENOCIDE. It will go the way of Haiti. It is suicidal and naive to think things will be different for them.



It is amazing to see so many unwarranted assertions crammed altogether like that.


----------



## koshergrl

JimBowie1958 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Multiculturalism fails EVERYWHERE it's been tried. South Africa is on the path to GENOCIDE. It will go the way of Haiti. It is suicidal and naive to think things will be different for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing to see so many unwarranted assertions crammed altogether like that.
Click to expand...

If it were true I would say it isn't amazing at all...you have a gift for making unwarranted assumptions and have been told so...which is undoubtedly why you want to accuse someone else of it. Per normal, you tried it out on someone who isn't engaged in it. So goes the water muddlying of the left.


----------



## Indeependent

SassyIrishLass said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your family will DIE!
> 
> Unless you're prepared to exterminate the black population, that'll be your fate and the fate of your wife and children.
> 
> Get the hell out, or prepare to WIN a civil/race war.
> 
> White South Africans face genocide, ‘We are cutting the throat of whiteness’
> 
> 
> 
> There have been whites in S. Africa for generations..where are they supposed to go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a petition circulating to allow them to come here as refugees
Click to expand...

If they are productive they won't be allowed in.


----------



## Death Angel

Indeependent said:


> If they are productive they won't be allowed in


There's a new sheriff in town.


----------



## Death Angel

frigidweirdo said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your family will DIE!
> 
> Unless you're prepared to exterminate the black population, that'll be your fate and the fate of your wife and children.
> 
> Get the hell out, or prepare to WIN a civil/race war.
> 
> White South Africans face genocide, ‘We are cutting the throat of whiteness’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to South Africa?
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> In the US there are those who stir up racial hatred too, they're not all the country.
Click to expand...

Their LEADERS are threatening DEATH.  They are STEALING land they are incapable of working.

I have no interest in leftist opinion.


----------



## Death Angel

In case the multiculturalists here have forgotten...


----------



## frigidweirdo

Death Angel said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your family will DIE!
> 
> Unless you're prepared to exterminate the black population, that'll be your fate and the fate of your wife and children.
> 
> Get the hell out, or prepare to WIN a civil/race war.
> 
> White South Africans face genocide, ‘We are cutting the throat of whiteness’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to South Africa?
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> In the US there are those who stir up racial hatred too, they're not all the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their LEADERS are threatening DEATH.  They are STEALING land they are incapable of working.
> 
> I have no interest in leftist opinion.
Click to expand...


"Their LEADERS" being who? Who is saying this?

Do you know which political party runs South Africa? Do you know which political party this guy belongs to?

Julius Malema is from the EFF Party. 

The ANC runs South Africa. 

In 2014 they received 6% of the vote or 1.1 million votes. 

They came in third in the last election. 

It's only been a party for 5 years or so.

The EFF isn't unknown for its racism. 

The US has racists too. It has racists who have threatened to kill black people. The political system in South Africa is a proportional representation one, whereas the US is FPTP, meaning the racists in the US can't get elected unless they cling on to the Republican Party, and many do.

So, the EFF can say vague things that may or may not be threats to whites, but it isn't the government that's saying this, and it's not the main opposition that's saying this. 

These are the facts you have to understand before you become all high and mighty. 

How many White Supremacists are on this forum alone? Probably a dozen or so at least. 

Famous White Supremacists are people like David Duke.

The KKK is the most well known group, it doesn't have a wide membership any more, but it did, and it killed blacked people.

The White Aryan Resistance formed by Tom Metzger. He said this in 1988:

"You have reached WAR Hotline. White Aryan Resistance. You ask: What is WAR? We are an openly white-racist movement—Skinheads, we welcome you into our ranks___The federal government is the number one enemy of our race. When was the last time you heard a politician speaking out in favor of white people?... You say the government is too big; we can’t organize. Well, by God, the SS did it in Germany, and if they did it in Germany in the thirties, we can do it right here in the streets of America_We need to cleanse this nation of all nonwhite mud-races for the survival of our own people and the generations of our children."

Who are US white supremacists?

"Reliable data is hard to come by, as you would expect from a mostly underground culture. The Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) tracks extremist groups across the US - the majority of which are white supremacist - and estimates there were 784 active groups in 2014. In South Carolina, there were 19 groups, including the Loyal White Knights of the Ku Klux Klan and the League of the South."

So, it exists in South Africa, it exists in the US.

The issue here is, do you see what's happening in South Africa differently because you don't know the context of the situation in South Africa and because you refuse to see the similarities between the US and South Africa?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Death Angel said:


> In case the multiculturalists here have forgotten...



And what's the context of the song? 

There's a WHITE GUY there singing the song. 

Songs would have been passed down orally through the generations. Mandela's tribe would have fought the whites who came into their country and some of the songs would have been passed down in that form.

The US has Columbus Day. Columbus the guy who went to the Americas and started a process that killed most of the Native peoples over a period of three hundred years. 

The US has a capital called Washington, and a state too, a guy who went around killing the Natives, ethnically cleansing them. 

Notes towards a Native American history of George Washington

"*George Washington....had become famous as an Indian killer during the French and Indian War. He had risen quickly through the militia ranks by butchering Indian communities and burning their homes."

"After the rebellion Washington became president and waged war on Indians in the land now called Ohio. After a disastrous loss of an army under General St Clair in 1791, Washington sent a new army in 1794 under “Mad Anthony” Wayne. Wayne won the war at the Battle of Fallen Timbers."

*


----------



## PredFan

How long before they turn that country into a shithole where people are starving? I'll be not more than 2 years,


----------



## TheParser

Re: the thread title's question.




Good people find it difficult to believe that some other human beings could be so cruel.

I suspect that many Jewish people in Germany did not leave while they could because it was beyond  their imagination that Herr Hitler would resort to the unbelievable cruelty of the concentration camps.

So I am (just) guessing that some Caucasians in South Africa cannot bring themselves to believe that the government would actually steal their land and even butcher them if they stay.

I believe that all Americans (regardless of political affiliation) should urge our government to extend an enthusiastic welcome to those refugees. South Africa's loss will be our gain.


----------



## BlackSand

TheParser said:


> Re: the thread title's question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good people find it difficult to believe that some other human beings could be so cruel.
> 
> I suspect that many Jewish people in Germany did not leave while they could because it was beyond  their imagination that Herr Hitler would resort to the unbelievable cruelty of the concentration camps.
> 
> So I am (just) guessing that some Caucasians in South Africa cannot bring themselves to believe that the government would actually steal their land and even butcher them if they stay.
> 
> I believe that all Americans (regardless of political affiliation) should urge our government to extend an enthusiastic welcome to those refugees. South Africa's loss will be our gain.



Yeah ... Fair or not, threatened or not ... I am pretty sure the white folks need to leave.
Damn shame if they didn't save enough money to buy a house in the Caribbean.

It's not our fight ... Let them kill each other.

.


----------



## frigidweirdo

TheParser said:


> Re: the thread title's question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good people find it difficult to believe that some other human beings could be so cruel.
> 
> I suspect that many Jewish people in Germany did not leave while they could because it was beyond  their imagination that Herr Hitler would resort to the unbelievable cruelty of the concentration camps.
> 
> So I am (just) guessing that some Caucasians in South Africa cannot bring themselves to believe that the government would actually steal their land and even butcher them if they stay.
> 
> I believe that all Americans (regardless of political affiliation) should urge our government to extend an enthusiastic welcome to those refugees. South Africa's loss will be our gain.



But the government IS NOT saying anything about kicking white people off their land. Fact.


----------



## Humorme

BlackSand said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: the thread title's question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good people find it difficult to believe that some other human beings could be so cruel.
> 
> I suspect that many Jewish people in Germany did not leave while they could because it was beyond  their imagination that Herr Hitler would resort to the unbelievable cruelty of the concentration camps.
> 
> So I am (just) guessing that some Caucasians in South Africa cannot bring themselves to believe that the government would actually steal their land and even butcher them if they stay.
> 
> I believe that all Americans (regardless of political affiliation) should urge our government to extend an enthusiastic welcome to those refugees. South Africa's loss will be our gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ... Fair or not, threatened or not ... I am pretty sure the white folks need to leave.
> Damn shame if they didn't save enough money to buy a house in the Caribbean.
> 
> It's not our fight ... Let them kill each other.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Let 'em come here.  If we can take in the third world, why not let some of them be white?


----------



## BlackSand

frigidweirdo said:


> But the government IS NOT saying anything about kicking white people off their land. Fact.



Perhaps you know of a different South African Government ...


The Economic Freedom Fighters (EFF) presented a motion to amend Section 25 of their constitution.
*It passed with a 241 to 83 vote margin.*

_“We must ensure that we restore the dignity of our people without compensating the criminals who stole our land.”_ ~ Julius Malema (of the EFF)

The African National Congress (ANC) supported the motion.
They have promised to continue to focus on racial disparities in land ownership.

President Ramaphosa indicated he would do what is necessary to transfer land from white to black owners.



... The only amazing part is they actually know they have to change the Constitution to get what they want.

.


----------



## BlackSand

Humorme said:


> Let 'em come here.  If we can take in the third world, why not let some of them be white?



They can come here if they can take care of themselves.
It wouldn't be the first time this country accepted immigrants from a foreign country attempting to escape the conditions where they are coming from.

That's kind of how we got here ... 

.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

frigidweirdo said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: the thread title's question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good people find it difficult to believe that some other human beings could be so cruel.
> 
> I suspect that many Jewish people in Germany did not leave while they could because it was beyond  their imagination that Herr Hitler would resort to the unbelievable cruelty of the concentration camps.
> 
> So I am (just) guessing that some Caucasians in South Africa cannot bring themselves to believe that the government would actually steal their land and even butcher them if they stay.
> 
> I believe that all Americans (regardless of political affiliation) should urge our government to extend an enthusiastic welcome to those refugees. South Africa's loss will be our gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the government IS NOT saying anything about kicking white people off their land. Fact.
Click to expand...


  Derpty derp derp.....
South Africa Votes To Take Back ‘Stolen’ Land From White Owners


----------



## Death Angel

frigidweirdo said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case the multiculturalists here have forgotten...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's the context of the song?
> 
> There's a WHITE GUY there singing the song.
> 
> Songs would have been passed down orally through the generations. Mandela's tribe would have fought the whites who came into their country and some of the songs would have been passed down in that form.
> 
> The US has Columbus Day. Columbus the guy who went to the Americas and started a process that killed most of the Native peoples over a period of three hundred years.
> 
> The US has a capital called Washington, and a state too, a guy who went around killing the Natives, ethnically cleansing them.
> 
> Notes towards a Native American history of George Washington
> 
> "*George Washington....had become famous as an Indian killer during the French and Indian War. He had risen quickly through the militia ranks by butchering Indian communities and burning their homes."
> 
> "After the rebellion Washington became president and waged war on Indians in the land now called Ohio. After a disastrous loss of an army under General St Clair in 1791, Washington sent a new army in 1794 under “Mad Anthony” Wayne. Wayne won the war at the Battle of Fallen Timbers."
> *
Click to expand...

About that white guy....

The white people in the video, are Russian's.. “Mandela was a communist trained by the KGB who sing racial hate songs


----------



## Death Angel

Humorme said:


> Let 'em come here. If we can take in the third world, why not let some of them be white


Agree, but white South Africans aren't Turd World.


----------



## Humorme

Death Angel said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let 'em come here. If we can take in the third world, why not let some of them be white
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, but white South Africans aren't Turd World.
Click to expand...


That is my primary reason for saying if we have room for the third world, we can bring in some displaced people that would add to, not take from our Republic.


----------



## LuckyDuck

Rambunctious said:


> In two years they will be begging the white farmers to return...


If a war erupts and they kill off most whites, then, as the blacks are struggling in the country, they will reach out to the international community for help, none should be given.  Mandela had a dream of a united South Africa with peace between the blacks and whites.  He was naïve to believe that there would be no significant retribution for the way blacks were treated under the Boers.


----------



## Rambunctious

There could be white genocide in South Africa and most Americans wouldn't even know it...But we all know who Stormy Daniels is...


----------



## frigidweirdo

Death Angel said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case the multiculturalists here have forgotten...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's the context of the song?
> 
> There's a WHITE GUY there singing the song.
> 
> Songs would have been passed down orally through the generations. Mandela's tribe would have fought the whites who came into their country and some of the songs would have been passed down in that form.
> 
> The US has Columbus Day. Columbus the guy who went to the Americas and started a process that killed most of the Native peoples over a period of three hundred years.
> 
> The US has a capital called Washington, and a state too, a guy who went around killing the Natives, ethnically cleansing them.
> 
> Notes towards a Native American history of George Washington
> 
> "*George Washington....had become famous as an Indian killer during the French and Indian War. He had risen quickly through the militia ranks by butchering Indian communities and burning their homes."
> 
> "After the rebellion Washington became president and waged war on Indians in the land now called Ohio. After a disastrous loss of an army under General St Clair in 1791, Washington sent a new army in 1794 under “Mad Anthony” Wayne. Wayne won the war at the Battle of Fallen Timbers."
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About that white guy....
> 
> The white people in the video, are Russian's.. “Mandela was a communist trained by the KGB who sing racial hate songs
Click to expand...


Really. And your evidence for this is.....

https://www.quora.com/Who-were-some...-who-resented-Apartheid-and-fought-against-it

Here are 23 famous white South Africans who opposed Apartheid. 

I don't think that guy there is one of them. He certainly does not look Russian. He may well be a Communist as the Apartheid regime was a fertile breeding ground for Communist ideology. 

But then you don't know who he is, yet you've made up that you know who he is. You don't as far as I can tell.


----------



## LuckyDuck

Rambunctious said:


> There could be white genocide in South Africa and most Americans wouldn't even know it...But we all know who Stormy Daniels is...


You have to remember that most of the MSM is owned by leftists.  They and their followers so vehemently hate Trump, that they cannot focus on anything else.  They lead shallow lives.


----------



## JimBowie1958

koshergrl said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Multiculturalism fails EVERYWHERE it's been tried. South Africa is on the path to GENOCIDE. It will go the way of Haiti. It is suicidal and naive to think things will be different for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing to see so many unwarranted assertions crammed altogether like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it were true I would say it isn't amazing at all...you have a gift for making unwarranted assumptions and have been told so...
Click to expand...

One does not have to provide warrant for facts of the Public Domain, and if I have made an assertion that is not backed up by reason or fact it is my perception that it is either obvious or well known.

But I have never crammed five unwarranted assertions into a single line like this.

1. _Multiculturalism fails EVERYWHERE it's been tried. - _Multiculturalism hasnt been around for all that long in the West, so there is no track record that supports such an assertion. While Multiculturalism in excess can undefine a culture, it is not necessarily the case in EVERY case.

2. _South Africa is on the path to GENOCIDE_. - I would bet my house that there will be no genocide in South Africa over the next two decades. But there is no way that Mr Angel knows this for a fact, which makes it again an unwarranted assertion.

3. _It will go the way of Haiti._ -  It has been literally centuries since the Haitians went mad and engaged in mass slaughter, for Christs sake, you might as well talk of the Turks and the genocide of the Armenians at least that would within the last 150 years.

4. _It is suicidal and naive to think things will be different for them_. - This is just absurd, as no one thinks it cannot end up badly and respoonsible people are watching it, I promise you. A whole lot of very lucrative industries are in South Africa and I doubt that the corporations associated with them and their friends will let this thing go all Mau Mau.




koshergrl said:


> which is undoubtedly why you want to accuse someone else of it. Per normal, you tried it out on someone who isn't engaged in it. So goes the water muddlying of the left.




lol


----------

